# How can you get fungal pneumonia?



## walking (Nov 19, 2015)

Summer is coming and in this time you can, rather surprisingly, get -- fungal pneumonia. This is not a scare post, but just few facts.

You can get fungal pneumonia by inhaling fungi from aerosols from: 
-- droppings of bats (caves, under the bridges) birds, rats or chicken (farms)
-- decomposing plants (gardens)
-- soil around demolished buildings

The endemic areas for fungal pneumonia (increased risk for travelers) in the United States:
-- Mississippi River Valley
-- Ohio River Valley
-- San Joaquin Valley of California
-- Arizona
-- Southwestern US

If you are otherwise healthy and you get fungal pneumonia, you can expect to have dry cough, low-grade fever, night sweats or other mild symptoms, which can go away on their own in few weeks. In people with low immunity, fungal pneumonia can be life-threatening, though.

Another type of pneumonia that more often occurs at summer than in winter is Legionnaires' disease - you are at increased risk if you live close to big cooling towers (for air condition) near big buildings (hospitals, hotels).

These two types of pneumonia do not likely spread from person to person.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey "Walking".....

You've posted 7 times with "advice", but you have given the members no introductory info on what your qualifications are to elicit that advice.

It is considered proper to post an introductory thread telling us who you are, what your background is, and your prepping experience. Not to do so is rude, and will tend to have the members ignore you.

So far, without stating the exact posts, I have found reason to strongly disagree with some of your contentions.

Post an Intro of yourself in the appropriate forum, or don't post advice...please.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

<== Fungal Pneumonia Survivor.

I lived through it, you will too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you're in the proximity of the o'slimer's or clintons, you are likely to contract it from that carrion sporing into the wind.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We called that dielemma being a hypochonridac back in the good old days. A healthy immune system is our best friend. Kindly dont make turn the Warden loose on you to explain it all. What kind of vitamins and various other healthy herbs are you taking? If you dont mind a person being nosey of course. Aint no kind micosopic critters which can survive at our house. Where is the water coming from?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The fungus i caught was a little lower than my lungs. It can getcha anywhere


----------

